# Soil Moisture



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

http://extension.psu.edu/plants/crops/news/2015/06/the-quest-to-manage-soil-moisture?utm_campaign=Field+Crop+News&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_content=newsletter_title


----------

